# Do You Plan Breaks From Alcohol?



## lonte (9/2/07)

In a recent thread (http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=13937&st=0#) a poster mentioned being in the middle of a one month sabbatical from beer. I too do this every February. Who else 'takes a break' from alcohol and for how long?


----------



## Ol'Wobbly (9/2/07)

I go hammer and tongs from Sep to early Dec, until all my longnecks are full (close on 300). Then I have a break over the hot weather until early March. By then the stocks are getting a bit low ...


----------



## lonte (9/2/07)

Allow me to qualify ... I mean who takes a break from _drinking_ alcohol?


----------



## Tony (9/2/07)

A break........... never heard of it.

I probably should but i have to walk past my keg in the fridge when i get home from work...... and its all over.

cheers


----------



## ScottKemp (9/2/07)

I always, and I mean always have between Cricket season and footy season off  

Cheers


----------



## DrewCarey82 (9/2/07)

I should but its about the only recreation I have so not any time soon. Particularly with footy season comming up which I am brewing madly in preparation for


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/2/07)

Yes I have a break.

It's happened to my hydrometer twice and some spirit-filled glass thermometers. So I got a refractometer and dial therm instead.

Oh hang on... I could be OT here. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (9/2/07)

Daily - Normally between Midnight & 11.00am  

Cheers Ross


----------



## wee stu (9/2/07)

I often plan breaks.

However, in the words of Rabbie Burns - the Scottish bard - "the best laid plans of mice and men............"


----------



## Duff (9/2/07)

I normally have a break when I walk from my recliner to the tap to refill my pint glass.

Cheers.


----------



## jdsaint (9/2/07)

likely 2-3 days off a week when I run out


----------



## bugwan (9/2/07)

I don't believe in breaks. Drinking to me is like running a car - better to keep it going in a steady fashion than to start and stop all the time. It's healthier in the long run*

*may be false.


----------



## bindi (9/2/07)

Ross said:


> Daily - Normally between Midnight & 11.00am
> 
> Cheers Ross





11pm and 5pm for me, started at 2.30pm today RDO. 

3 Biere de Garde typo edit.


----------



## Mr Bond (9/2/07)

I do, But it never seems to make it past the planning stage :huh: :


----------



## pb unleaded (9/2/07)

I have one alcohol free day a year. New Years Eve!


----------



## FazerPete (9/2/07)

I try to have 1 day off a week. This usually corresponds to the day after a particularly big night though so I don't know if that counts because I've probably drank 3 days worth that night.


----------



## Whistlingjack (9/2/07)

I'm planning a break. 

Sometime next year, I might have a day without beer.

WJ


----------



## PostModern (9/2/07)

lonte said:


> In a recent thread (http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=13937&st=0#) a poster mentioned being in the middle of a one month sabbatical from beer. I too do this every February. Who else 'takes a break' from alcohol and for how long?



I'm the poster you mention? I have a long break about once a year, but it's not religious or anything. I just notice when I'm drinking "too much" and stop for a while until I can get back into drinking sensibly. I used to try to have 2 AFDs a week, but over the summer hols, I had no breaks, as in not a day for 2 months did I go without a drink. Getting back into a 2 or more AFD's per week is not easy and I figured I should give my liver time to recover fully from its punishment, clean up whatever it's been neglecting while working on ethanol, etc. I'll be back on the homebrew next Friday, then doing my best to drink on weekends only. I've shed a good couple kilos and it's really helped me quit smoking too!

Have no fear, stopping drinking for a while does nothing to reduce your alcohol tolerance. The liver is well trained and will remain so, for life I've heard. 

My boss here at work is currently on the wagon FOR A YEAR!!!???!! Mad, but he's an all or nothing kinda guy.


----------



## chimera (9/2/07)

Sometimes I have quiet nights where i may abstain after the first longneck... or was it the second... ah crap


----------



## Tony (9/2/07)

I had 1 day off a couple of months back when me and the kids got a good dose of gastro.

Thats what it takes in my house.

cheers


----------



## Finite (9/2/07)

Yes, Its more of a routine than planed but I usualy have a beer every other day. Usually non gym days. But yes I have also have stints of 1-2 months off drinking.

Friday arvos I usually have a couple.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (9/2/07)

Blake said:


> Yes, Its more of a routine than planed but I usualy have a beer every other day. Usually non gym days. But yes I have also have stints of 1-2 months off drinking.
> 
> Friday arvos I usually have a couple.



I too make it a point never to drink on gym days... :blink:


----------



## Shunty (9/2/07)

I dont drink monday to thursday


----------



## jdsaint (9/2/07)

arthur said:


> I have one alcohol free day a year. New Years Eve!


a day for a hangover hey mate?


----------



## Tony M (9/2/07)

Over the last 45 years, I have had AFD's when I've been too crook to drink.


----------



## fixa (9/2/07)

Usually 2 AFD'S a week. when i work an arvo shift i don't drink, and i don't drink 12 hours beffore working, so that cuts t off early some nights... apart from that..nope.


----------



## sluggerdog (9/2/07)

Always have mon & tues off. This week also wednesday (I have been sick) Made up for it today though.


----------



## Tyred (9/2/07)

Normally have a week off every couple of months. Being on on-call duties for work means I have to be in some control of my mental facilities.


----------



## BoilerBoy (9/2/07)

Mon- Thurs I dont drink as a rule

BB


----------



## Steve (9/2/07)

cant remember the last day I didnt have a beer - so, no I dont plan plan breaks from alcohol. The question to me is so absurd.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## monkale (9/2/07)

My Beer free days Mon to Thurs But come Friday its game on :super: Id drink more during the week but when you get up at 4am most mornings it gets a bit much :angry: but when I am having a beer or two the wife can tell me exactly how many Iv had, at least someones keeping score.


Cheers Monkale


----------



## PostModern (9/2/07)

Steve said:


> cant remember the last day I didnt have a beer - so, no I dont plan plan breaks from alcohol. The question to me is so absurd.
> Cheers
> Steve



You won't think it so absurd when you have to cut out brewing because your liver's packed it in. I might be completely wrong here and hey, it's possible, but I believe a good break every now and then for your liver to recuperate should extend a drinking career by a couple years at least.


----------



## berapnopod (9/2/07)

You know, I was seriously considering taking the whole of February off from drinking.
But then I have to give a BJCP exam in Melbourne on the 25th. And such a noble cause it is, but curse you Melbourniteesssssss!!!!!!

Berp.


----------



## Doc (9/2/07)

I take a break when I'm crook and on anti-biotics. Typically 1-3 days every 18 months.

Doc


----------



## hughman666 (9/2/07)

PostModern said:


> You won't think it so absurd when you have to cut out brewing because your liver's packed it in. I might be completely wrong here and hey, it's possible, but I believe a good break every now and then for your liver to recuperate should extend a drinking career by a couple years at least.



not to mention the damage it can do to your heart causing high blood pressure etc. i have mon - thurs off but occasionally bend the rule depending on time of year etc.

a break definitely will extend your drinking career and also helps to keep the gut off! plus it increases the enjoyment factor of that 1st beer on a friday evening after work - ican almost taste it in the car on my way home :chug:


----------



## browndog (9/2/07)

My Missus imposed a no midweek drinking after a 6 months of marriage, yeah, I could accept that (good for my health and all that) then you find ways around it ie.. can't cook a BBQ without a beer, too hot today, Boss was stressing me out too much and I need to chill. 
Beer takes the edge of the shithouse things of day to day living. If yeast was no good for us, God would have gotten rid of it in the flood right.
We are only doing what men have been doing for the las 4000 yrs

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PostModern (9/2/07)

One last post from me, I don't want to get all preachy, but seriously guys, have a read of this and do some more research.

http://www.dui.com/alcohol_drugs/liver.html



> Alcohol-related cirrhosis is known to be underreported. However, about 44 percent of all deaths caused by cirrhosis in North America are reportedly alcohol related (7).
> 
> Up to 100 percent of heavy drinkers show evidence of fatty liver, an estimated 10 to 35 percent develop alcoholic hepatitis, and 10 to 20 percent develop cirrhosis (1).
> 
> Daily drinkers are at a higher risk of developing alcoholic cirrhosis than are binge drinkers (8). In general, patients with alcoholic cirrhosis have been drinking heavily for 10 to 20 years (8-10).



There are 1000's of other sites that all say pretty much the same thing.
Take that break occasionally, guys. I want to still be brewing on with all of you in 10-20 years from now.


----------



## Screwtop (9/2/07)

wee stu said:


> I often plan breaks.
> 
> However, in the words of Rabbie Burns - the Scottish bard - "the best laid plans of mice and men............"



Some hae beer and canna drink,
And some would drink that want it;
But we hae beert, and we can drink,
Sae let the Lord be thankit.


----------



## InCider (9/2/07)

I take my alcohol free days very seriosly. :angry: 


My standard alcohol free days are:

Christmas Party (Free Champagne) :blink: 
Visiting my old man (Homebrewer - drinking his beer while bottling)  

InCider


----------



## redbeard (9/2/07)

my doctor recently advised me to have a few afd each week. sometimes its easy & other weeks, its hard to do just one day. over the last 6mths, have put on about 5+kgs, which i really need to lose. being obese greatly heightens the chances of diabetes, heart disease & sleep apnea among other things.

if your overweight & snore loudly, your at risk of sleep apnea. its a hidden problem that maybe 5 or 10% of australians have. treating it does make a big difference to your life. google it if you want more info.

Part of the bigger problem is that making tasty, quality homebrew isnt that hard & fun to do


----------



## TidalPete (9/2/07)

Screwtop said:


> Some hae beer and canna drink,
> And some would drink that want it;
> But we hae beert, and we can drink,
> Sae let the Lord be thankit.



The Scots say it all!! :beerbang: 

Screwtop, I thought that was meat, eat, etc???? Anyway Robbie Burns rocks. :super: 

I try to stay off the turps from Monday to Friday but sadly, am not always successful. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/2/07)

PostModern said:


> You won't think it so absurd when you have to cut out brewing because your liver's packed it in. I might be completely wrong here and hey, it's possible, but I believe a good break every now and then for your liver to recuperate should extend a drinking career by a couple years at least.



Oh c'mon PM... You're becoming the only rooster in a henhouse full o'pissheads.  :lol: 

Start drinking again you old wet blanket. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## Whistlingjack (9/2/07)

Well, because there are one or two people here that seem to associate alcohol consumption with the notion of getting "pissed", and feel it necessary to tell mature adults that its bad to drink each day, I have to say this.

Do some research into the health benefits of daily, moderate beer consumption. Just because I say I drink beer every day does mean that I get drunk every day or that I'm an alcoholic.

*stepsfalls off soapbox*

WJ


----------



## lonte (9/2/07)

Wow, what a response. Well I take February off each year just because I do. I don't really think that my liver recovers from the 11 month hammering. I lose a bit of weight, build up stocks that get depleted over Christmas/New Year, get some odd jobs done that keep getting put off. Part of me fears that alcoholism may be hereditary and as long as I can do a month each year completely booze-free then I'm probably not an alcoholic?? Works for me. Anyway, interesting read ...


----------



## frogman (9/2/07)

When I went to see my doctor for the third time in less than a month and he heard of my home brewing and consumption levels he recommended I cut back a little.
I now only see him once a year.

 Frogman


----------



## big d (9/2/07)

Definetly not but it does happen when its forced upon me ie the night shift hours leave little time to drink after work .I have a shower/feed/ then sleep/wake up and start it all over again till its time to fly home then its :chug: time again.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## KoNG (9/2/07)

wow..
i come back from a few beers on a friday night to this....

www.aussiehomepartypoopers.com :lol:

KoNG

ps. Big D... is that how you spell Fawcett...??


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/2/07)

I don't *plan* to not drink alcohol, but there are days where I don't drink


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/2/07)

frogman said:


> When I went to see my doctor for the third time in less than a month and he heard of my home brewing and consumption levels he recommended I cut back a little.
> I now only see him once a year.
> 
> Frogman



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (10/2/07)

funnily enough.
i've had BAD chest pains this week.. and have been putting off the doctor... but it had to happen, was getting too much.

turns out i have inflamation and infection of the chest cavity.

BUT.

during question time i was asked 20 quick ones.
alergic to anything...? no
do you smoke.? no!
do you eat lots of junk food? never
do you exercise enough.? i think so (ride >120km a week)
sleep patterns good.? yep

after all that he asked if there is anything he should know...
i said

"i drink on average 1-2 longnecks of beer 6 nights a week"

doc smiled... and said.

"good for you... nothing wrong with that.."


----------



## mika (10/2/07)

My alcohol breaks are fairly regular, generally at least 40hrs a week and usually between 8 and 5 on weekdays


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/2/07)

KoNG said:


> during question time i was asked 20 quick ones.
> alergic to anything...? no
> do you smoke.? no!
> do you eat lots of junk food? never
> ...



I guess a root's out of the question. Reason being that I'm not a Naturopath.  

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (10/2/07)

mika_lika said:


> My alcohol breaks are fairly regular, generally at least 40hrs a week and usually between 8 and 5 on weekdays



Dont like a friday lunch ale...???? lame :lol:


----------



## PostModern (10/2/07)

I never suggested that daily drinkers drink until they're pissed. Never. I drink daily myself with the current month's exception. For the record my GP recommends drinking no more than 5 days per week "to give the liver a rest". I chose to take a whole month off to make up for many months of no AFDs.



Whistlingjack said:


> Do some research into the health benefits of daily, moderate beer consumption.



Yeah. I read a number of reports that suggest one standard drink a day has health benefits. ie, one middy. This is another example of "one drink good, two drinks better, 10 drinks best".

And good point lonte, if you can stop for a month, it's proof positive you're not an alcy. My family has a history of men early in the ground from drinking related problems, as would most Lithuanian families, I imagine. The moderate drinkers made it to their 80s and 90s.

Everyone knows for themselves if they're drinking too much, so I'll just shut up and sit quietly in the corner and watch


----------



## KoNG (10/2/07)

PostModern said:


> so I'll just shut up and sit quietly in the corner and watch



little bit spooky..!
can you track key strokes aswell.?


----------



## johnno (10/2/07)

I do not plan it, but then again I do not drink much.

I usually only have a drink 1 or 2 nights a week.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Batz (10/2/07)

I only drink beer on days that end in a 'y'


Batz


----------



## Kai (10/2/07)

I don't drink when I'm sleeping but I'm trying to fix that.


----------



## MHB (10/2/07)

No

MHB


----------



## Weizguy (10/2/07)

Kai said:


> I don't drink when I'm sleeping but I'm trying to fix that.


Can you get Alky-patches so that you can absorb while U sleep? :lol: 

Apart from that, I try not to plan anything in the way of drinking as I won't get disappointed when I can't stick to it.

Sometimes I plan a few drinks after I get home from work. I have my cuppa and a meal and then crash on the lounge with the telly going.

Other nights, like last night, I plan to go to a tasting at a bottle-o and end up having beer and pizza with the brewer and some other friends/brewers. Don't panic, the Dragon knew I'd be home late.

 Seth out


----------



## Mercs Own (10/2/07)

Yeah I have AFD's sporadically - generally when I am invited to openning night parties, social functions etc where the beer provided is FREE! 

The down side is it is generally crap beer so I dont drink too much and look forward to going out later and buying a good beer.


----------



## Jazzafish (10/2/07)

I don't plan them, they just seem to happen from time to time...

Like Mercs Own, I tend to not drink at functions because I'd rather not drink what is on offer... unless there is spirits... then it gets messy!


----------



## Pumpy (10/2/07)

I take a week off drinking alchohol every three months .


During this week 

I have a daily 'carbon capsule' to help remove toxins .

and One Herron 'Valerian Plus 2000' capsule for a good night sleep .

I drink 'Natures Own Organic Earl Grey Tea' without sugar & milk for liquid intake .

I juice fresh Carrots and Celery .

Eat Salads with Chicken or fish and crusty bread .Plenty of fresh fruit .

This ritual is my own personal way I cope with a heavy beer schedule ,It may not be essential but it develops a positive attitude to ones body.


Pumpy


----------



## bindi (10/2/07)

Batz said:


> I only drink beer on days that end in a 'y'
> Batz



Only drink beer on days that start with T........... Today and tomorrow   .
I have had a few AFDs the last month only due to work, got to give up work, I *was *semi retired.


----------



## tangent (10/2/07)

i had an old doctor who didn't believe that i was only drinking 2-3 longnecks of beer a night. 
"what? no red wine? no scotch?"


----------



## PostModern (10/2/07)

All you nay-breakers will be happy to know I broke the month off today at the IBU brew day  Couldn't help myself with the many interesting brews on offer.


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/2/07)

PostModern said:


> All you nay-breakers will be happy to know I broke the month off today at the IBU brew day  Couldn't help myself with the many interesting brews on offer.



Woohoo!!! Welcome back to the dark side PM. :super: 

Now we can all get some peace. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## PostModern (10/2/07)

Not at all. I'm still going to be a total tnuc until next Friday


----------



## Whistlingjack (10/2/07)

PostModern said:


> I never suggested that daily drinkers drink until they're pissed. Never.



You posted a link to an article about liver damage in heavy drinkers and alcoholics. This group of people would have little hope of controlling their alcohol intake without assistance and their drive for alcohol is not going see them making their own beer. That is, think about the preferred method of alcohol intake for these people and you will realise that homebrewers are unlikely to be alcoholics.



> This is another example of "one drink good, two drinks better, 10 drinks best".



Ridiculous comment.

Lets face it, alcohol is a poisonous substance that stresses your body's resources for metabolising the toxins and I'm not advocating the use of poisons but to suggest to moderate drinkers that taking a month off drinking alcohol would decrease the incidence of cirrhosis is just nonsense, when the risk is so low. 

Have your AFD's, AFM's and jolly yourself into thinking you are doing something healthy, then destroy all the hard work by returning to your usual consumption. If you are worried about the damage that alcohol is doing to your body, there is only one way to get peace of mind...


----------



## Mr Bond (10/2/07)

Whistlingjack said:


> If you are worried about the damage that alcohol is doing to your body, there is only one way to get peace of mind...



:blink: Lets not go there!.That doesn't even warrant a second thought.

:chug: :chug: :chug: 

I'm sure warren will back me up on this.

brau(the not so responsible)luver


----------



## roger mellie (10/2/07)

PostModern said:


> Not at all. I'm still going to be a total tnuc until next Friday



Go the whole hog PoMo

Cook yourself up a 300gm eye fillet - that will make you fell better.

RM


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/2/07)

How can any person go a month without beer


Thats just weird.....really weird... :huh:


----------



## Kingy (10/2/07)

i have a break every 3 months or so and i cut back by not drinking monday to friday arvo and no more than 6 beers on friday saturday and sunday and i lose 9 to 12 kilos in 5 weeks.When i lose the weight i look good again (being a tree lopper i lose it quickly)  

:beerbang: then i start drinking at least a 6 pack a night again for about 3 months and at least (at least)12 on weekend nights......

when i start to get a belly happning again and it gets hard to pull myself up a tree,the vicious circle starts again.


----------



## PostModern (11/2/07)

Whistlingjack said:


> You posted a link to an article about liver damage in heavy drinkers and alcoholics. This group of people would have little hope of controlling their alcohol intake without assistance and their drive for alcohol is not going see them making their own beer. That is, think about the preferred method of alcohol intake for these people and you will realise that homebrewers are unlikely to be alcoholics.
> Ridiculous comment.
> 
> Lets face it, alcohol is a poisonous substance that stresses your body's resources for metabolising the toxins and I'm not advocating the use of poisons but to suggest to moderate drinkers that taking a month off drinking alcohol would decrease the incidence of cirrhosis is just nonsense, when the risk is so low.
> ...



You're right, the article linked to was a bit over the top. But if you're suggesting that taking the occasional break from even moderate alcohol intake makes people worse off, or does no good at all, you're in denial.

I've had a liver function test while drinking my normal "moderate" amounts and although I was not in any danger, the doctor reading the results could pick I was a drinker. Liver disease is not a all or nothing type of disorder. It's degenerative and builds over time. Having a break from alcohol intake gives it a chance to rebuild and hold at bay a slow degenerative process. If you choose not to think about it, good for you. I'm not wishing anyone ill, quite the opposite.

Į sveikatą!


----------



## Whistlingjack (11/2/07)

Liver function tests will remain abnormal for up to three days after alcohol intake. This does not indicate ongoing liver damage from that intake. The damage is done and the levels will return to normal. 

I agree with the cumulative effect, but I didn't suggest that you would be worse off by taking breaks. I simply stated that there is no real benefit and you should not kid yourself that your liver is able to repair itself. This is a physiological impossibility.

By all means take a break if it makes you feel good about your abuse of this toxin.

Time for my daily dose, I'm off to explore another brewpub...


----------



## PostModern (11/2/07)

I didn't break just for the liver benefits. I've lost a few kilos, sleep better, eat better, have more lead in the old pencil, etc. I don't *abuse* alcohol... well not all the time. I "appreciate beer". And my body definitely appreciates the break from it. YMMV.


----------



## Darren (11/2/07)

Whistlingjack said:


> I agree with the cumulative effect, but I didn't suggest that you would be worse off by taking breaks. I simply stated that there is no real benefit and you should not kid yourself that your liver is able to repair itself. This is a physiological impossibility.




That is not true. The liver does repair itself (unless of course you have already abused it to the state of cirrhosis). In actual fact you can have 80% of your liver removed and it will grow back to its original size.

As for alcohol free days etc, I would like to touch on something that many of you would not be aware.
Stating that you would never have a break from drinking on a public forum like this one is not wise.
If your SWMBO is pissed at you or has a new partner on the side and is thinking of leaving you, statements like that make it very easy for her. Not only that, she can take your kids and deny you access to them. I have recently found out that this is more common than you would think (ie it would never happen to me!!). Then you spend the rest of your life paying for the kids you want to but are not allowed to see.

In the family court, nothing is based on evidence only what is said. Homebrewer with kegs does not sound good before the judge (even if SWMBO drank as regularly from them as you). It will cost you plenty in legal fees and still no evidence need be presented by her. Femo-nazi lawyers are fully aware of this loop-hole in the law and will readily advise her to take this route as she cannot be charged with purgery. So beware out there. If you have kids and readily admit to being an alcoholic, even in jest, it is the perfect evidence she needs.

BTW, I was asked to submit a liver function test for the court. Fortunately, it came back normal. She has told many lies under oath which I can prove are lies, but that hasn't stopped the judge allowing her majority access to the kids (I see them 5/14 nights). 

cheers

Darren


----------



## Adamt (11/2/07)

This is exactly why I'm not studying law, and why I'm single (by choice, honest! :huh: )


----------



## PostModern (11/2/07)

Sorry to hear about your family troubles Darren. Good lesson for the rest of us.




Darren said:


> The liver does repair itself (unless of course you have already abused it to the state of cirrhosis). In actual fact you can have 80% of your liver removed and it will grow back to its original size.



Here it is in comic form:

http://www.rudimentsofwisdom.com/pages/liver.htm


----------



## Kai (11/2/07)

The liver is like a starfish but far more useful.


----------



## lonte (11/2/07)

now there's a good sig line!


----------



## lonte (11/2/07)

Darren said:


> That is not true. The liver does repair itself (unless of course you have already abused it to the state of cirrhosis). In actual fact you can have 80% of your liver removed and it will grow back to its original size.


Does it actually grow back, or is it just that we can function with only 20% of it remaining? Case of over-engineering I think rather than mystical regenerative powers.


----------



## Kai (11/2/07)

The liver grows back. It's like a starfish but far more useful.


----------



## Mr Bond (11/2/07)

Here is a link to a 10 min medical show segment that pretty much answers all the questions and topics raised in this thread.Well worth the viewing time(even if the host is high on the Cheese factor).

** edit to remove dodgy link**

After viewing this I think I will be giving my liver a month of PO MO style and the introducing monday to thursday AFD's.

Dave


----------



## PostModern (11/2/07)

Cheers Dave. It's handy when other people find the sorts of things I should be posting to back up my arguments 

I had issues opening that link in Firefox. I disected the aspx it links to and found if you copy mms://a1077.v206347.c20634.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/1077/20634/v001/hstreams.download.akamai.com/20634/liver_disease/liver_alcohol_320.asf into IE, it launches media player with the webcast. Your link is probably fine if you use IE. 

EDIT: can't get the url tags to work for the mms: URL. It keeps adding http: to the front which wrecks stuff. Sorry for the long ugly URL.


----------



## Mr Bond (11/2/07)

Sorry about that!

Try this link

,and then clicK on the Alcohol and your liver video link.


----------



## The Rebel (11/2/07)

I did once it was the worst 23 mins of my life


----------



## pint of lager (12/2/07)

Alcohol is a drug with some very nice side effects and some very nasty side effects.

Spend some time and research the long and short term effects. Make an informed choice on your consumption level. Don't just stick your head in the sand and say no-one told me it could make me fight, make me snore, destroy my relationships, kill me. If you spend 10 hours on AHB this month working out your brewing schedule, put 10% of that effort into researching the bad side effects of alcohol.

I am off to sit on the sidelines with PoMo.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/2/07)

Far out. <_< 

Could we maybe have a separate forum section where the moral minority can cathart out of everybody else's face?

Jezuz H. Plenty of soaks around who get by perfectly well vomiting on the couch and slapping their missus without making their own beer. Go patronise CUB or similar they create more drunks than us.

We read this forum because we like our hobby. Not to hear guilty arse-bleedings. h34r: 

Fingers crossed this thread will fizzle out if's own accord. 

Warren -


----------



## bugwan (12/2/07)

I popped along to the Doc this morning for an immunisation (off overseas soon) and also organised a cholesterol & liver function test (I'm 30, so best to know young). I'll know the results by Wednesday, but I am very interested in the liver function results.
The Doctor only ordered it once I told him I was a homebrewer! I usually have two days off a week, but that doesn't always happen... mostly a single day off a week. Then again, the most I've drunk in a session for the past year would be 10 standard drinks (which sounds a lot, but I hardly felt a thing h34r: )

I also asked him what he thought about extended breaks from drinking (similar to PoMo's abstinence) and he was non-committal. He suggested it was good to drink in moderation all the time (never more than 4 drinks at a time :blink: ) than drink heavily and take time off, but didn't say it was better either way.


EDIT: Just read Warren's post above... Sorry to keep this thread in circulation mate. I quite agree with some of your sentiments and can't quite work out what possessed me to write the post above!
The vast majority of brewers on this site seem to love their beer for its quality, not its quantity...


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/2/07)

Nah cool Bugwan.  I'm sure every person who subscribes to this forum is the master of their own destiny. Some just look for somebody to reassure them they're doing the right thing. 

Mate I know I am. I must be excused AFD today. I'm not seeing the world too well. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/07)

I have a good friend who is a publican, he is in his 50's, and naturally he drinks most days.

His doctor told him that it was better for him to drink moderatly every day, rather than binge on weekends. Apparantly the blokes who write themselves of on the weekends to far more damage than those who drink steadily.Something to do the liver being able to handle regular moderate drinking, rather than trying to process huge amounts in one hit


----------



## chimera (12/2/07)

Second that Duacti

I drink water by day and beer by night, exercise regularly and despite my predilection to longnecks am much more healthy now than before I started brewing.

Maybe a new thread could be started - how to work habitual drinking into a healthy lifestyle!


----------



## Darren (12/2/07)

Not being one who lets a thread die unless I killed it 8).

Reading AHB at home is also a form of neglect/abuse that can be used against you too  

Just watch ya backs guys. The saying hell has no fury like a woman scorned is certainly true!!

cheers

Darren


----------



## MVZOOM (12/2/07)

PostModern said:


> And good point lonte, if you can stop for a month, it's proof positive you're not an alcy.



Gidday mate, this isn't exctly true. There are two kinds of alchoholics, the first is compelled to drink at regular intervals and feels bad if they don't. The second can withstand not drinking for any amount of time - but when presented with the oppurtunity, finds it very difficult to stop at one or two - or ten. 

My father deals with drugs and alcohol on a daily basis, with his work. I went to him about a year ago and explained that I was positive I was an alchoholic - he spent 30mins questioning me about habits etc and we came to the conclusion that I was having a couple of beers to relax - that's all. 

Anyway, I reckon a break is always a good thing - I'm on an AFD tonight (have a pilsner mashing behind me!) and through the rest of the week. 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/07)

An Alcoholic is the same as a Heroin addict

They will always have the craving, and they find they cant live without it. And even after they have a long break, it takes very little to get them back into the spiral


You can be addicted to Alcohol the same as you can be addicted to Heroin. 

They are both drugs.Both addictive drugs.



My name is Ducatiboy, and I am addicted to mashing... h34r:


----------



## johnno (12/2/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> My name is Ducatiboy, and I am addicted to mashing... h34r:




My name is johnno and I am addicted to the smell of the mash, boil and hops.


----------



## Linz (12/2/07)

johnno said:


> My name is johnno and I am addicted to the smell of the mash, boil and hops.




Try doing your job of servicing extinguishers at the Mobil servo at Camperdown while "Chuck" is mashing next door at the Malt Shovel!!!
Then ringing another AHB member to see if hes working just so you 'might' be able to 'drop in' to say gday

My name is Linz and IM addicted........just like johnno


----------



## Franko (12/2/07)

Linz said:


> Try doing your job of servicing extinguishers at the Mobil servo at Camperdown while "Chuck" is mashing next door at the Malt Shovel!!!
> Then ringing another AHB member to see if hes working just so you 'might' be able to 'drop in' to say gday
> 
> My name is Linz and IM addicted........just like johnno




I'll third that motion

Franko


----------



## petesbrew (13/2/07)

SWMBO thought of a great idea last week to help us both have more AFD's.
Monday to Wednesday are AFD's, unless something's on.
If we feel like we need a drink, it's $5 in the jar, to be put towards eating out at restaurants.

I reckon we'll be dining out quite a bit from now on.


----------



## Paleman (13/2/07)

If beer didnt taste so good, we wouldnt have this debate.  

Heres a tip that gets me through, when i feel i need a day or two off.

Grab a six pack of Birrell, or very low alcohol beer.........have a few, and enjoy the malt and hops without the alcohol.

Call that your AFD.

It doesnt work for everyone, but for me as a beer tasting lover.......it works. :chug: 

I love beer, for beer........i cant drink any other alcoholic beverage. 

Beer is King !! :beerbang:


----------



## AUHEAMIC (13/2/07)

Yesterday I planed to have a break for drinking for the rest of the week. Last night was my first night of this plan. It went very well as I only had one 330ml stubbie. I was so impressed with my result that I had another one to celebrate.


----------



## Uncle Fester (13/2/07)

I once had a seven year break from alcohol.

Fortunately, I saw the light, and have almost caught up now h34r: 

Fester


----------



## tintin (13/2/07)

I always have the best plans to produce a low alcohol batch but somehow it never happens. Maybe I'll drink twice as much next time I brew so I forget to put in half the ingredients.


----------



## mikem108 (13/2/07)

Usually monday and tuesday are AFD's If you want to continue drikning into old age I think 2 AFD's a week is recomended by those who know about this stuff.


----------



## Kai (13/2/07)

To my future ex wife,

It's an internet forum. It's not real. Get over it!

_(phew, bases covered)_


----------



## Zwickel (13/2/07)

howdy folks,

normally I dont join discussions like this, it does not lead to a honky-dory conclusion.

But I made some thoughts about my own position:

You all here talk about alcohol only, but Im a beer drinker, nothing else.
Yes Im addicted to drink beer, but only beer, nothing else.

If once Im not at home and there is only beer available that not taste well to me, then I dont drink any beer at all and that means I dont drink any alcoholic stuff instead as well.

Since about 30years, I drink my beer almost every day ("almost" means, I must be very sick not to drink) and Im not suffering any kind of abnormality in my health.

If I like to drink beer only and dont accept any other alcoholic stuff instead, what kind of junkie am I?
Am I an alcoholic if I decline to drink alcoholic stuff others than beer?
and if so, than I have and I like to live with that, its a kind of live quality to me.

There is only one thing I like more than drinking beer, thats brewing beer, but it doesnt happen as often as I drink beer.  

Enough about myself, everyone has to choose hes own way.

This post made me thirsty, Ive to go to my bar fridge to pour another beer.

Cheers


----------



## tintin (13/2/07)

Zwickel...well said mate. :beer:


----------



## redbeard (14/2/07)

cheers / Prost Zwickel !


----------



## Darren (14/2/07)

Kai said:


> To my future ex wife,
> 
> It's an internet forum. It's not real. Get over it!
> 
> _(phew, bases covered)_




Kai,

I hope the female magistrate will understand  

cheers

Darren


----------



## Paleman (14/2/07)

Kai said:


> To my future ex wife,
> 
> It's an internet forum. It's not real. Get over it!
> 
> _(phew, bases covered)_



What !!!  Its not real !!!  

I'm devasted Kai....at least i can rely on Easter Bunny this year. 

I'm with you Zwickel, i drink alcohol ( beer ) because i enjoy the taste, in fact i love beer. At times i drink too much. at times i have a break. Youve got to draw the line, somewhere, and determine wether the amount you drink is unhealthy, and if you are in fact an alcoholic.

Its up to the individual. It scares me to think i may be drinking too much, as i know a young lad of 26, who in fact has shot his liver through alcoholism. Its not pretty.

If you feel your body needs a rest, have one. Beer will always be around while you do, its not going away.


----------

